# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  ريلي واختي الله ياخذ حقي

## فوفوته

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته










انا بنت خالت راعيه النك وحابه افضض 
لان احس ماعندي حد غيركم 
انتو خواتي وان شاءلله تساعدوني

بنات ريلي زخيته وااااااااااااايد يغاازل واايد بس متحمله واقوله الله فوق وبي اليوم الي يعتدل فيه
لكن من اسبوعين كنت حاسه ان ريلي متغير وانا اعرف اذا متغير اكيد حد ف حياته بتسالوني ف شو متغير 
متغير من ناحيه سوالفه وكله مرتبك 
فكان ف يوم من الايام رد متااخر هالكلام من اسبوع وحاسه ان عنده تلفون ثاني فشفته راقد شليت المفتاح وسرت السياره لقيت تلفون ثاني فتحته لقيت فيه بنات كالعاده بس شفت رقم مش غريب عليه وكله مطرشه فديتك والله انته غالي وانت وانت وكله كلام حب وغزل وانصدمت ان هذا رقم اختي وللعلم هيه متزوجه وعندها يهال بنات اقسم بالله الدنيا ضاقت فيني معني انا مااطري اختي قدامه ولا ايبها بيتي ابدا 
فاتصلت فيها وانا اصيح واسبها واقولها بفضحج جان تقولي برايج انتي مينونه وسكرت فويهي 

وسرت عند ريلي قلته شبينك وبين اختي تم خايف وعقب تم يصيح ويحلف ان اختي اللي كانت تباه وهيه كانت تتصل فيه
واخر شي تم يحلف براس عياله ان مايعيدها لاني طلبت الطلاق 
وانا سامحته بس والله والله لاليل ليل ولا نهار نهار الله يعلم اللي قلبي ان انا انسانه حالي حال نفسي والكل يشهد مالي خص ف حد

بنات يمكن كلامي مش مجمع اسمحولي بس مب عارفه اعبر عن الي فخاطري اتمني تعطوني حل او شو اسوي لان احس اني ضايعه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## افناان

حسبي الله ع الظالمة 
اقرب لك عقرب لك 
هاي مب اخت اللي تسندين فيها الظهر هاي عقربة خوانة 
الله ياخذ حقج منها 
و ظلم ذوي القربى اشد ع النفس من وقع الحسام المهند

----------


## row3a

لا حول ولا قوه لا بالله الله يعينج ويصبر قلبج صعب الواحد شيقول بس الموضوع ما ينسكت عنه امك ان شاء الله انسانه عاقله قوليلها اختك لازم تخاف من احد على شان ما تكررها الله يهديها قلت الرجاجيل وهي متزوجه لازم تتكلمون في الموضوع لا تتركين السالفه عابره

----------


## @أم عمر@

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج اختي الغالية

----------


## تحطيم

اول شي استهدي بالله .. في مثل هالحالات الانسان يباله صبر وحكمه

يلسي مع عمرج شووي وتعوذي من بليس

وفكري !! 

ريلج من اي نوع ..

الي اذا جكوه من اول مره خلاص يتأدب

ولا يتمرد زود!!

انتي فاهمه ريلج ..عسب جيه اعرفي كيف تتصرفين وياه .

ودوم ادعي الله بجهر خله يسمع .. اللهم انت وكيلي فنصرني على من ظلمني .. 

خله يخاف ويعرف ان الله حق

والله يعينج

----------


## نوآري ؛

لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .
لو مب معرسة وصغيرة بنقول طآيشة
بس معرسة و عندهآ عيآل بعد ماشالله ؟

آلله يهديهآ ويستر عليهآ وآختي لاتفضحينهآ ولآ شي
لآنهآ آختج و سمعتهآ من سمعتج ^^

بس يلسي ويآهآ بآلزين و قوليلهآ تبتعد عن ريلج ،
وآذآ مآطآعت خبري آمج ولآ آبوج بس لآتقربين صوب ريلهآ مهمآ يصير
عشآن بيتهآ مآينهدم وعيآله يتشتتون ^^"

وآن شالله الله ينصرج ويآخذ حقج يآرب ..
حرقتي قلبي والله  :Frown: 


يآرب آنصر آختنآ فوفوته وآهدي زوجهآ وسخره لهآ

----------


## امونة28

اخييييييي لوعة جـــــبد ؛؛؛

ما أتخيــــِل اكون علاقة ويا نسيبي ؛؛

ولا متزوجة بعد ؛؛

حسبي الله عليها ؛ ؛؛

الوحدة الحين ما تثق لا بالقريب والبعيد ؛؛؛


الله يعينج ؛ ؛؛

من صوب صدمة والصوب الثاني خيانة ؛؛؛


الله يصبرج اختي ؛؛؛*

----------


## أم عجفة

استغفر الله العظيم الله يفرج همج كثري من الدعاء والاستغفااار وربي يصلح شانهم هذى فيها عوايل استهدى بالله وخذى القرار من نفسج وعن اقتناع وانتى ادرى فحياتكم الخاااصه الغالية والسموووحه

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

يخونج ويا اختج واختج متزوجه وعندها عيال بعد 
اويييه شو استوى بالدنيا 
حسبي الله فيهم

----------


## القرده الشقيه

اخ اذا هذي اخت جي تسوي

استغفر الله

----------


## خاطري ف بيبي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## مـــــريم

خيبة هاي شو لا خافت من ربها ولا من زوجها ولا من ام ولا اخت ولا اهل .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عتظيم

----------


## ~ ذرى ~

أعوذ بالله منهم
لا خير فيه ولا صالح فيها
عافانا الله .. وين الضمير وين الاحساس وين الذمه!!

----------


## امة الرحمان

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم 

الله يصبرك اختي ويعينك

----------


## بنت_دار_زايد

انا اقول خبري عليها امج عشان تهزبها صدقيني دام جيه طبعها بتم ورا ريلج عنبوه هاي ما تستحي على ويهها
وانتي بعد واجهيها ولو كبرت السالفه اضربيها وخبري ابوج بعد

----------


## تووتانة

اختج وماتبالج الخير شو خلت للغريب

تاخذ ريل اختها ليش قحط ريايييييييييل ويالييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

بعد بنقووووول مب متزوجة متزوووجة وصراااااااااقة رياييييييييييل ولا الاقرب منها 


لاتسكتي عنها دام ريلج قال هيه اللي تباه مابتخليه بحاله ولاتتفاهمي وياها بالتلفون 

لانه مابتعطيج مجال اصلا روحي لها البيت والا لما بتيي بيت اهلج سمعيها كلام يسد النفس

اكبر منج والا اصغر منج جافت ريل اختها وقالت يلا بطلق من ريلي وبخذ ريل اختي


لمتى هالطيبة يعني سكتي عن بنات الشوارع وتترييه يتعدل بروحه يات اختج من صوب ثاني

قوليلها ريلي اعترف بكل شي وانج انتي اللي تركضي وراه ان مايزتي عن هالسوالف

اهلي كلهم بيعرفو واولهم ريلج المصوووووون


اللي عباله حرمته تحبه وهيه تراكض ورى رياييل خواتها 


لاتسكتي عن هالشي اصلا ريلج المفروض يتوب ويتادب بدل ملاحقة البنات 

ماادري شو بيستفيدون غير ذنوب الدنيا على راسهم 


واختج هذي يبالها تكسير عصا على ظهرها السموحة منج بس الكلام يقهر 


اقرب الناس لج يظروووووووونج


اسمحيلي اختج اكيد كانت تاخذ معلومات من احد عن ريلج ورقمه واكيد عيبها وحطته براسها


مب لازم دخلتيها البيت والا مادخلتيها هاي ناوية على شي لاتسكتي عنها ولاعن البنات ريلح دوري تفاهمي وياه لمتى يتم 


ماتعرفي شو نهاية هالخرابيط هل وراها زواج هل تعارف وتسلية هل علاقات محرمة تصرفي قبل مايفوت الفوت ماينفع الصوت


بس ريلج المفروض مايعطيها جال لانها انسانة غدارة غدرت باختها وريلها مابتغدر بالناس






استغفر الله

----------


## عيمانيه

الله يعينج يختي

----------


## fatoome

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج اختج عاااد وبعد معرسة 
الله يصبرج 
ويهدي لج ريلج ان شاء الله

----------


## العنود 666

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

والله ماعرف شوو اقول اختي الله يعينج ويصبرج 

بس انا لو مكاانج بأدبهم الاثنيين افضحهم عند الكل والله لانه محد احترمج انتي لا تحترمينهم افحي ريلج عند اهله 

واختج خبري اهلج عليها

----------


## بريستيج بنوته

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج اختج عاااد وبعد معرسة 
الله يصبرج 
ويهدي لج ريلج ان شاء الله
مسكينه متأثره من مسلسل زوارة الخميس ..... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## لوفي ون بيس

> اول شي استهدي بالله .. في مثل هالحالات الانسان يباله صبر وحكمه
> 
> يلسي مع عمرج شووي وتعوذي من بليس
> 
> وفكري !! 
> 
> ريلج من اي نوع ..
> 
> الي اذا جكوه من اول مره خلاص يتأدب
> ...



أوافق رأي أختي

----------


## Bent _ A7med

أوبس أوبس أوبس ..!!!!!!!!!!! 

مب قاآدره أستوعبها وآلله !!!!!!!!! 


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وانتي كيف سآمحتيه بهآلسهوللللله ؟


كان لازم تزعلين منه شهر ولا شهرين 


آلله يهدي ريلج ويسخره لج يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب 

ويبعد عنكم عيآل ألحرآآم

----------


## الطرف الكسير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي االعظيم 
آخر زمن 
!!!
تفاهمي ويا أختج وواجهيها وقوليلها أنة ما يستوي هالشي مايصيييير 
لا وبعد عندها عيال 
الله يهديدها ويهدي ريلج 
وربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## الشيخة خاطري

حسبي الله ع الظالم 
الله ياخذ حقج منها 
و ظلم ذوي القربى اشد ع النفس من وقع الحسام

----------


## ام محمد 9119

الله يعينج 
الله يفرج همج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم نصرال11

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ربي فوقهم كنت اتمنى تكون عندي اخت بس الحمدلله الله ماعطاني يمكن تكون نفس اختج الي تخون ريلها واهلها واختها

----------


## **أم غزلان**

شو صاير في الدنيا لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## فرحة عمر

حرام عليها مب زين تهدم بيتج ...

الله يهديها ويهدي ريلج وانتي اختي انسي االلي صار وعفى الله عما سلف وابتدي حياة وصفحة يديدة مع زوجج ..

----------


## يدوه صغيره

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


صدق يوم قالو اقرب لك عقرب لك...

وربي يعيينج عسسوله


وربي يهدييه إن شاء الله....

----------


## ملاك بروحها

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج اختي الغالية

----------


## مريوم هيثم

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج

----------


## * ام خماس *

الله المستعاان .. حبيبتي هذا شي ماا ينسكت عنه ابد 

اهدي عسب تتصرفين بحكمه فديتج 

واذا عندج اي دليل خليه عندج .. واااجهي اختج بالاول لانهاا هي الي عطت الضوء الاخضر 

وريلج ذكريه بالاخرة وبالعذااب والعقااب داايمااا .. وانصحيه بالصلاااة لانهاا تنهى عن الفحشااء والمنكر 

والله يصبر قلبج لان الصدمه قويه فعلاااا 

عليج بالاستغفاار وسهااام الليل ودعوة المظلوم مستجااابه حبوبه 

ادعيلهم بالهدااايه والله لا يكتب قطع صله الرحم امبينكم ويهدي النفوس ياارب

----------


## cute uae

> لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .
> لو مب معرسة وصغيرة بنقول طآيشة
> بس معرسة و عندهآ عيآل بعد ماشالله ؟
> 
> آلله يهديهآ ويستر عليهآ وآختي لاتفضحينهآ ولآ شي
> لآنهآ آختج و سمعتهآ من سمعتج ^^
> 
> بس يلسي ويآهآ بآلزين و قوليلهآ تبتعد عن ريلج ،
> وآذآ مآطآعت خبري آمج ولآ آبوج بس لآتقربين صوب ريلهآ مهمآ يصير
> ...

----------


## أم اشجان

الله يهديه لج ان شاء الله 
ويهدي اختج ان شاء الله 
ماقدر اقول لج شي هاي من صوب اختج وهذا من صوب ريلج الله يهديهم ان شاء الله ويصبرج ياقلبي

----------


## غلا القحطاني

لآحول ولآقوه آلآ بالله 

^_^

----------


## أم دانووه

شو بقول و شو بعيد 

و الله صرنا نسمع سوالف ما سمعناها من قبل صرااحة 

الله يهدي نساء المسلمين يااارب .

لو وحدة من برا بنقول شي ..لكن أختج حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل 

و الطامة الكيرى متزوجة ؟؟؟

مادري أصدق و الا لا ؟؟

السموحة اختي اول مرة أسمع هالشي وربي ..

فالمجتمع اللي عشت فيه ما سمعت فالفضائح لكن فعلا ششي غريب ؟؟

ربي يصلحها و يهدي ريلج بعد ...

----------


## شيكي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الله يهديهم يارب

----------


## ساره خالد

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## *أم شهد*

لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله .... 

أختي كيف سامحتيه !!!! كيف ساكته!!!! وليش!!!! ثنيناتهم مافيهم خير غدر وخيانه والاثنين متزوجين !!!!! والله لو 
منج جان فضحتهم !!!!! أو على الأقل بتبرا من الاثنين ....... أعوذ بالله من غضب الله ثنيناتهم شياطين بهيئة إنس

الله يكون بعونج

----------


## زوجي غلا روحي

حسبياالله ونعمه الوكيل اختج مريضه وشكلها وايد مـاثره في العشق الممنوع وغيره 
قولي لاهلج لاتسكتين اغسلي شراعها

----------


## poufooh

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله يعينج

----------


## المزيونه18

الله يعينج 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## فديتني نونو

استغفر الله العلي العظيييم صج انها حقيره وهو بعد الصراحه ماحصل غير اختج شهالحاله مصايب تشيب الراس الله يعينج يالغاليه نزوه وغلطه عمرها ماتكرر

----------


## زمـــن هموم

يااااااااااااااالله معقولة الحين الوحدة ما قمات تامن حتى من اختها!!!!

بس انتي علمتيه على المسامح لازم يعرف انه عندج كرامة

----------


## رؤوس الجبال

الغالية هاي مهما كانت اختج وسمعتها من سمعتج بس ممكن تخبري فيها امج عسب تهزبها وثاني شي اقعدي وياها وشوفي شو سالفتها ويا ريلج وخليها تبتعد عنه بالطيب وهدديها باهلج

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

لا حول من قلة الرياييل اتورط مع نسيبي 
لا حول الله

----------


## هزووفه

الله ياخذ حقج منهم

----------


## without heart

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لا حول ولا قوة إلـآ بالله * لأي درجـــه وصل السـوء فـ نفوس البشــر 

الله يعينـج

والله ينتقم من إلـيً سبب الحزن لـج*

----------


## دمعـــة زايــد

الله يفرج عليج كربتج غناتي

والله حاسه فيج وبحرقه قلبج انتي مصدومه

بس تذكري فيه واحد يراقب وينصرج بأذن الله

----------


## ام نوريه

اووووووووووف الله يكون بعونج اختى

ترا السالفه واااااايد صعبه

بس اصبرى شوى لا تستعجلين وتهدمين بيتج

الله فوق بياخد لج حقك

----------


## دلوعة 2007

الله يعينج ويصبرج مب عارفه شو اقول بس الله فوق والله يهديهم....

----------


## lailee

شي مقزز الله ايعينج ع النسيان

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

الله يعينج الغاليه ويصبرج في مصيبتج...
خبري الوالده عليها..

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

ما اقول الا حسبج الله ونعم الوكيــل

----------


## Jathebeyah

معقولة في خوات جيه !!

الله يعينج يارب  :Frown:

----------


## فتاة حالمة

> لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .
> لو مب معرسة وصغيرة بنقول طآيشة
> بس معرسة و عندهآ عيآل بعد ماشالله ؟
> 
> آلله يهديهآ ويستر عليهآ وآختي لاتفضحينهآ ولآ شي
> لآنهآ آختج و سمعتهآ من سمعتج ^^
> 
> بس يلسي ويآهآ بآلزين و قوليلهآ تبتعد عن ريلج ،
> وآذآ مآطآعت خبري آمج ولآ آبوج بس لآتقربين صوب ريلهآ مهمآ يصير
> ...

----------


## سكره الامارات

اعوذ بالله ...

ما ادري شوو اقووولج بس خبري اخوج ع اختج عسب يصلبها .. 
ع صووب و بدون علم ريلها لا تهدمين بيتها 
و حاولي ويا ريلج 
و حليله يقول هي تتصل و هي تسوي 
عيل ليش يرد كيف يابت رقمه ..
ما حلت الا هي ف عينه ؟

----------


## مرحباني

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

الله يصبرج ماعرف شو اقوولج بس صدق مصييبه 

 :Frown:

----------


## shamsa8

اللهم لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## غاليه الدلوعه

لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .
لو مب معرسة وصغيرة بنقول طآيشة
بس معرسة و عندهآ عيآل بعد ماشالله ؟

آلله يهديهآ ويستر عليهآ وآختي لاتفضحينهآ ولآ شي
لآنهآ آختج و سمعتهآ من سمعتج ^^

بس يلسي ويآهآ بآلزين و قوليلهآ تبتعد عن ريلج ،
وآذآ مآطآعت خبري آمج ولآ آبوج بس لآتقربين صوب ريلهآ مهمآ يصير
عشآن بيتهآ مآينهدم وعيآله يتشتتون ^^"

وآن شالله الله ينصرج ويآخذ حقج يآرب ..
حرقتي قلبي والله 


يآرب آنصر آختنآ فوفوته وآهدي زوجهآ وسخره لهآ

----------


## Dubai's pearl

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله !!

----------


## roo7e-s

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

كيف هانت عليها نفسها تكلم زوجج ...عنبوها ... ما فكرت في سمعتها ...ريلها ... عيالها.... اختها ..... استغفر الله العظيم 
لازم ادخلين حد كبير ف السالفه ... حتى لو تكلمين امج خالتج ..أي حد يكون قريب منج ويقدر يتفاهم مع اختج .... استغفر الله .... حشى ... ما شي مستحى وترد بكل وقاحه ... الله يعينا ع هالزمن ...

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

لا حوووووول ومعقوله هاي اختج جي تسوي لو انا منج والله بخبر اهليه عليها عسبت تتادب 
دامها ترمس ريلج يلي انتي اختها اكيد بترمس غير ريلج بعد الله يعينج

----------


## mousy

حـــسبي الله و نعم الوكـــيل فيـــهم

----------


## A+k

لله يعينج ماعرف شو اقولج؟؟

----------


## **الزمـــرد**

حسبي الله على من ظلمج 
وين بيسيرون من ربهم

----------


## wafa123

الله يهديهااا 
الدنيااا للاسف تغيرت آآآآآآآآآه ماكنا نسمع قبل عن هالمشاكل 
الله يصبرك ويوفقك

----------


## دلة أم خماس

أخيه .. كيف أخون أختي !

أصصصلآ لو مكآنج مآبقدر أطآلع فويه أختي .. وبسسوي طآآف .. 


أحسس الموقف صعب جدآ ... وغريب بعد .. كيف جي !!

شي مآيدخل المخ .. بس أكيد تستوي هالموآقف .. 

بس لو مكــآآنج مآبسآمح حد أكيد .. لان هالششي صعب.. غدر غدر <

----------


## أحلام علي

ييبيلي اختج بنشع شعرها

يعلني اموووووووووووت قبل لا سوي شي جي باختي

مااااااعندج سااااااالفه ساكته عنهم

والللللللللله لو منج سييييييييييييدة بخبر عليها

ماااااااااااااااااااالت اختتتتتتتتتتتتتتج احتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتج كيف جي تسوي

----------


## أيام وتعدي

لا حول ولا قوة ألابالله

----------


## شيخه وكلي فخر

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يكون ف عونج

----------


## لميس احلى

لا حووول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم
اختج قلوا عليها الرياييل وتغازل زوجج وزوجج لو فيه خير جان خبرج
بس شو بقولج غير انهم اثنين خاينين لا تسكتين عنها رمسي اهلج
لان شكلها ما ينفع معاها الكلام من يوم سكرت الفون في ويهج
وريلج خبريه يحترمج ويختار يا انتي والي الحريم الي يتبعهن
الله يعينج اختي

----------


## بسمة عذبة

الله يكون بعوج أختي

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## سيده المزاج

اختي انتي عليج من ريلج اول شئ كسري التليفون الثاني
وهدديه انه لوتم علي علاقه معها انج بتغضبين وت ملبين ال ملاق
وبتفضحينهم وا ذا شفتيها بعدها مصره علي العلاقه هدديها بانج بتخبرين زوجها
وقوليلها انا عندي الدليل المسجات وعلي فكره أختج
غيرانه منج وعشان جذي خذت ريلج واذا خربت بيتج ‏
خربي بيتها لانها ماتستاهل حد يستر عليها

----------


## غــلاوي

استغفر الله

----------


## كيفي شريرة

> حسبي الله ع الظالمة 
> اقرب لك عقرب لك 
> هاي مب اخت اللي تسندين فيها الظهر هاي عقربة خوانة 
> الله ياخذ حقج منها 
> و ظلم ذوي القربى اشد ع النفس من وقع الحسام المهند

----------


## UAE G!RL

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يقويج ويصبرج ع هالابتلاء
وعسا الله يفرجها عليج 
ويكون ريلج ان شاء الله قد كلمته ويودر هالسوالف
واختج لا تعليق الصراحه الله يهديها 
صدمه ويا كبرها من صدمه 
يالله بالستر

----------


## بنت دبي444

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل، أتمنى هالصفعة توقض ريلج من اللي هو فيه و يبعد عنه الشيطان، الله يكون في عونك ما عرف كيف بتقدرين اتعاملين اختج عقب اللي صار

----------


## دلووعتهم

الله يهديها

----------


## ام بمبوسه

:Rad: 


الله واكبر اختج سو مستوي في الدنيا يا الله رحمتك 


شوفي الغالية لازم حد كبير يدخ امج او اختج خالج عمج اي وحدة بس تكون حكيمة ولها كلمة عندكم وحترام توقفها عند حدها هاي تبالها تربية من اول ويديد وانتي من شوفينها لا سويلها سالفة او تفتحين الموضوع معاها بلعكس بينيلها انج ما تعبرينها ابد وانج الحمد الله سعيدة مع ريلج وخلي ريلج يغير رقمة سفهيها هاي وحدة ما تخاف الله ولا تحترم ريلها ولا عيالها واللة من قريت الموضوع وانا ميتة قهر اختي انتي بعد حطي بالج على ابو عيالج ودلعية وهتمي فية وحاولي تناسين السالفة واللة يعينج

----------


## ام سلامة.

معقووووووووووله !!!
الله يعينج ويصبرج 
والله حزنتيني فديتج والله

----------


## bintuae22

الله يكوون في عونج اختي

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

الله اكبر ماادري شو اقولج

----------


## وهج الإمارات

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. (( إن الله يمهل ولا يهمل ))

----------


## حبيته بجنون

قسم بالله لو كنت في مكانج لا سمح الله بسوي لهم فضيحه في العايله وبتطلق منه 
واختي بخليها تطلق من ريلها وبخليها تعرف كيف تتعدى حدودها

مادري كيف سامحتيه ورجعتي له

استغفرالله واتوب اليه

----------


## سهام الليل

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) تذكري أن الله يراك

----------


## بـنـوتـه

اول شي استهدي بالله .. في مثل هالحالات الانسان يباله صبر وحكمه

يلسي مع عمرج شووي وتعوذي من بليس

وفكري !! 

ريلج من اي نوع ..

الي اذا جكوه من اول مره خلاص يتأدب

ولا يتمرد زود!!

انتي فاهمه ريلج ..عسب جيه اعرفي كيف تتصرفين وياه .

ودوم ادعي الله بجهر خله يسمع .. اللهم انت وكيلي فنصرني على من ظلمني .. 

خله يخاف ويعرف ان الله حق

والله يعينج

----------


## dream girl

اختج عاااااااااااااااااد؟؟؟؟؟
استغفر الله 
والله عيب عليها

----------


## اخت بوناصر

حـــسبي الله و نعم الوكـــيل فيـــهم

----------


## دوا العوق

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

الله يعينج على الصدمه والله 

لا اخت ولا ريل 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## اخت بوحميد

حسبي الله عليه من اخت 
والله لو منج ماعاد ارمسه 
بس سلام فقط 
لاتطلبين الطلاق سبته عسب عقب تفرح عليج
ادبيه بطريقتج ولاتخلين حد يعرف

----------


## (النرجسية)

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله

----------


## عليا القمر23

اوووف انا اشوف هالسوالف ف المسلسلات حرام عليها اختج جذي تسوي

----------


## دلة أم خماس

خيتو لآتسسمعين كلآم البنآت الي قآلن فضضحي أختج ومن هالكلآإم


سوري بنآت .. بس مآيصير هالششي.. صح اختهآ غلطت.. وكل شخص ذنبه ع جنبه.. 

انتي لآتفضحينهآآ.. أكييد أختج اغوآهــآ الشيطآن.. وتعرفين الششخص يغلط فالدنيآ ويتوب..


يعني هي اللي سوته أكييد شي كبييير فحقج . .. بسس أنتي لآتفكرين تفضحينهآ.. ولآتنسين من ستر على مسلم ستر الله عليه دنيآآ وآخره..


وانتي تصرفي ويآ ريلج.. طبعآ غيري معآملتج له... لو شآفج تسآمحينه ع الصغيره والكبيره ..بيعيد الغلط مره ومرتين وألف..


ونصيحتي لج اهتمي بنفسج.. أكششخي .. لاتنكدين ع نفسسج .. خليهم يعيشون اوهآم وحب مآله أي هدف.. ترآ مردهم بيندمون على اللي سسسووه.. وربج مآينسى عبآده ...

أهم شي انتي عيشي حيآآآتج .. ترآآ الدنيآ مآبتوقف عند هالموقف . . . !

----------


## فديت طلتي

لاتعليق

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

وحتى لوووو ركضت وراه وصاحت تبغيه!! طيب هو ليش يقرب صوبها اشو هالعقل المريض 


الله يكون في عونج وصخين وقذرين

----------


## حزن قلبي

اختج هدديها و ان قدرتي اتخبري عليها اخوج او ابوج بس ريلها لا عشان ما تنفضح مهما كان الاهل يسترون على بعض ، اما ريلج الله يعينج وياه.

----------


## بلوشية كوول

الله يعينج الصراحه ,,,,,,

----------


## نانو

الله يهدي ريييلج واختتج و يعييينج ان شااء الله

----------


## ديــايــه

*انا مابعلق ولا بقول شي ..

بس شدتني رمستج ..

حلف واعتذر وانا سامحته؟!!

بس؟!!!

ها اللي قدرتي عليه .. عيل ليش تفتشين وتعورين راسج وقلبج 

يوم رده فعلج انج بتسامحينه مجرد انه يعتذر ويحلف مايعيدها!!!!

قالوا للحرامي احلف .. قال ياك الفرج ...

الله يهديه .. بس ياريت لو خذتي موقف اقوي من جي ..

بس خلاص دامج سامحتيه مافي شي نقوله زياده ..

الله يصلح من بينكم .. ويهدي اختج*

----------


## بين نارين

سامحتيه!!

عيل سامحي اختج بعد 

ولا بس تبين تفضحينها وريلج عادي اتسامحينه 

هم الاثنين غلطو خبري واحد من اخوانج 

يتفاهم ويى اختج لان شكلها الي في راسها بتسويه ولا عليها من حد

ماتخاف

----------


## MEMOIR

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يا ودود يا ودود ، يا ذا العرش المجيد ، يا مبدئ يا معيد ، يا فعالا لما يريد أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملئ أركان عرشك وأسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها على جميع خلقك وأسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء لا إله إلا أنت يا مغيث أغثني يا مغيث أغثني يا مغيث أغثني

----------


## الطرف الكحيل

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
اختج!!!!

----------


## ۞ ملاك ۞

> لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .
> لو مب معرسة وصغيرة بنقول طآيشة
> بس معرسة و عندهآ عيآل بعد ماشالله ؟
> 
> آلله يهديهآ ويستر عليهآ وآختي لاتفضحينهآ ولآ شي
> لآنهآ آختج و سمعتهآ من سمعتج ^^
> 
> بس يلسي ويآهآ بآلزين و قوليلهآ تبتعد عن ريلج ،
> وآذآ مآطآعت خبري آمج ولآ آبوج بس لآتقربين صوب ريلهآ مهمآ يصير
> ...

----------


## butterfly09

كان الله بالعون .. 

أولا عزيزتي: لا ألوم تصرفكِ و نحن النساء بطبعنا تجرنا عواطفنا .. 

اسألي نفسكِ ما الذي يجعل زوجكِ يبحث دائماً في الخارج عن حضن يلمه؟

على فكرة .. الزوج يريدكِ أن تكوني أم لأولاده و ربة بيت في بيته و (كل ما تتخيلينه) له

الشباب يخرج و يرى و يقارن 

البسي، امرحي معه، لا تتركي له فرصة للتفكير بأخرى 

هناك حقيقة بأنه لا يوجد رجل لا يعرف فتاة حتى لو كان متزوج 

و لكن .. !!!

اجعلي نفسكِ في الجانب الصح 

الرجل ينجذب للتغيير و يعشقه

غيري نفسك من فترة إلى أخرى 

اسحريه، أخرجي معه بدون الأطفال وطدي علاقتكِ به ..

لا تعطيه فرصة للتفكير بغيركِ أشبعيه .. 

و بخصوص أختكِ، هي صدمة بالفعل ..

اجلسي معها و افهمي الموضوع و ابتعدي عن الفضائح

ستر الله عليكما في الدنيا و الآخرة ..

عليك بسورة البقرة ففيها الخلاص

----------


## سوارة



----------


## دلع قلبي

الله يكوووووووووووووون في عوووونج ويصبرج ...

----------


## hanoOOody

سامحتيه!!
لانه صاح
والله انج غلطانه وانتي ملومه لو رد على سواياه
انتي تعرفين هو يغازل منو !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اختج

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## Bnt_RAK

لا تعليق .................... مصدومه

----------


## شوشو_24

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

الله يهديهم ...~
انا اقول زين يوم سامحتيه عطيه بعد فرصة ~
ولاتخربين بيت اختج بايدج هذا الشيطان لعب فراسهم وقص عليهم

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
الله يصبرج ويعينج حبيبتي

----------


## خضب الحنا

شي يحز فالخاطر والله << جان حتى الاخوات يخونن بعض 

ما اقول غير على الدنيا السلااااام

----------


## ألو999

لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .

----------


## عيوز مخترشة1

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله أكييييد الشي صعب وخاااصة من أقرب الناس لج وأنا بعد من رااايي تخبريين أمج أو حد توثقييين فييه لأن الشي يمكن يتكرر ولازم تتلاحقييين ريلج والله يصبرج ويحنن قلبه عليييج ..

----------


## فوفوته

> حسبي الله ع الظالمة 
> اقرب لك عقرب لك 
> هاي مب اخت اللي تسندين فيها الظهر هاي عقربة خوانة 
> الله ياخذ حقج منها 
> و ظلم ذوي القربى اشد ع النفس من وقع الحسام المهند



الله يعيني ويعين الجميع




> لا حول ولا قوه لا بالله الله يعينج ويصبر قلبج صعب الواحد شيقول بس الموضوع ما ينسكت عنه امك ان شاء الله انسانه عاقله قوليلها اختك لازم تخاف من احد على شان ما تكررها الله يهديها قلت الرجاجيل وهي متزوجه لازم تتكلمون في الموضوع لا تتركين السالفه عابره



خبرت امي وامي ماترمسها بس القهر ان اختي عادي عندها حتي لدرجه ماتصلت لامي قالتلها لاتدقين عليه مابا اجوف رقمج



> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> الله يعينج اختي الغالية


امين





> اول شي استهدي بالله .. في مثل هالحالات الانسان يباله صبر وحكمه
> 
> يلسي مع عمرج شووي وتعوذي من بليس
> 
> وفكري !! 
> 
> ريلج من اي نوع ..
> 
> الي اذا جكوه من اول مره خلاص يتأدب
> ...


كم مره ازخه بس هالمره كان غير وان شاءالله يتم غير مالي غير اني ادعيله




> لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .
> لو مب معرسة وصغيرة بنقول طآيشة
> بس معرسة و عندهآ عيآل بعد ماشالله ؟
> 
> آلله يهديهآ ويستر عليهآ وآختي لاتفضحينهآ ولآ شي
> لآنهآ آختج و سمعتهآ من سمعتج ^^
> 
> بس يلسي ويآهآ بآلزين و قوليلهآ تبتعد عن ريلج ،
> وآذآ مآطآعت خبري آمج ولآ آبوج بس لآتقربين صوب ريلهآ مهمآ يصير
> ...


لو فادها التهديد زين لكن هيه عادي عندها ع قولتها انا ماسويت شي بس المشكله عندي مسجاتها وتنكر الله فوق




> اخييييييي لوعة جـــــبد ؛؛؛
> 
> ما أتخيــــِل اكون علاقة ويا نسيبي ؛؛
> 
> ولا متزوجة بعد ؛؛
> 
> حسبي الله عليها ؛ ؛؛
> 
> الوحدة الحين ما تثق لا بالقريب والبعيد ؛؛؛
> ...


الله فوق

----------


## فوفوته

> يخونج ويا اختج واختج متزوجه وعندها عيال بعد 
> اويييه شو استوى بالدنيا 
> حسبي الله فيهم


حسبي الله عليها دام مافكرت فيني ولافي عيالها




> اخ اذا هذي اخت جي تسوي
> 
> استغفر الله


انا متبريه منها ليوم الدين




> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله





> خيبة هاي شو لا خافت من ربها ولا من زوجها ولا من ام ولا اخت ولا اهل .. استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عتظيم


تراج قلتيها ماخافت من حد بتخاف من ربها؟؟




> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم 
> 
> الله يصبرك اختي ويعينك


امين الله يسمع منج

----------


## مهرووووووه

هذي مستحيل تكون اخت.. وايد حقيره نذله الصراحه!!

----------


## فوفوته

> انا اقول خبري عليها امج عشان تهزبها صدقيني دام جيه طبعها بتم ورا ريلج عنبوه هاي ما تستحي على ويهها
> وانتي بعد واجهيها ولو كبرت السالفه اضربيها وخبري ابوج بعد


خبرت وبعد خبرت ابوي واخوي بس اخوي اختي لحست مخه لانها اكبر منه وقالتله اني كذابه




> اختج وماتبالج الخير شو خلت للغريب
> 
> تاخذ ريل اختها ليش قحط ريايييييييييل ويالييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> بعد بنقووووول مب متزوجة متزوووجة وصراااااااااقة رياييييييييييل ولا الاقرب منها 
> 
> 
> لاتسكتي عنها دام ريلج قال هيه اللي تباه مابتخليه بحاله ولاتتفاهمي وياها بالتلفون 
> 
> ...



والله صدقتي بكل كلمه بس امي حلفتني ان مااخبر ريلها وتمت تصيح عاد عشان خاطرها سكت بس القهر انها تسوي عمرها مظلومه واحين ماترمس امي ولا ابوي بس عشان ماصدقوها استغفر الله




> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> 
> والله ماعرف شوو اقول اختي الله يعينج ويصبرج 
> 
> بس انا لو مكاانج بأدبهم الاثنيين افضحهم عند الكل والله لانه محد احترمج انتي لا تحترمينهم افحي ريلج عند اهله 
> 
> واختج خبري اهلج عليها


خبرت اهله بس بعدين تلومت في ريلي وقلتلهم ان مايرمس اختي وكله كذب 
واختي الامور طيبه عندها




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> الله يعينج اختج عاااد وبعد معرسة 
> الله يصبرج 
> ويهدي لج ريلج ان شاء الله
> مسكينه متأثره من مسلسل زوارة الخميس ..... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


اذا متاثره يمكن بس هيه كبيره عمرها 30 بس ماظني متاثره هذا لانها ماتعرف ربها
استغفر الله

----------


## فوفوته

> أوبس أوبس أوبس ..!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> مب قاآدره أستوعبها وآلله !!!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وانتي كيف سآمحتيه بهآلسهوللللله ؟
> 
> 
> كان لازم تزعلين منه شهر ولا شهرين 
> ...


شو فايده اني ازعل منه شهر او شهرين او سنه او يوم دام هو جي 
انا ماحب المشاكل كل شي تراه ف قلبي والله يعرف اني مظلومه فالله بينصرني



> الله المستعاان .. حبيبتي هذا شي ماا ينسكت عنه ابد 
> 
> اهدي عسب تتصرفين بحكمه فديتج 
> 
> واذا عندج اي دليل خليه عندج .. واااجهي اختج بالاول لانهاا هي الي عطت الضوء الاخضر 
> 
> وريلج ذكريه بالاخرة وبالعذااب والعقااب داايمااا .. وانصحيه بالصلاااة لانهاا تنهى عن الفحشااء والمنكر 
> 
> والله يصبر قلبج لان الصدمه قويه فعلاااا 
> ...




االمسجات لين احين عندي واختي مادقت ولاسالت ولاهامنها يعني ماشي منها فايده

وريلي بدا يصلي معني تعبت من كثر مانصحه والله يهديه

----------


## فوفوته

> شو بقول و شو بعيد 
> 
> و الله صرنا نسمع سوالف ما سمعناها من قبل صرااحة 
> 
> الله يهدي نساء المسلمين يااارب .
> 
> لو وحدة من برا بنقول شي ..لكن أختج حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل 
> 
> و الطامة الكيرى متزوجة ؟؟؟
> ...


اذا انتي ماصدقتي شو تقولين عني وانا الي عشت الصدمه محد غيري؟؟؟




> لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله .... 
> 
> أختي كيف سامحتيه !!!! كيف ساكته!!!! وليش!!!! ثنيناتهم مافيهم خير غدر وخيانه والاثنين متزوجين !!!!! والله لو 
> منج جان فضحتهم !!!!! أو على الأقل بتبرا من الاثنين ....... أعوذ بالله من غضب الله ثنيناتهم شياطين بهيئة إنس
> 
> الله يكون بعونج



اختي انا اقول ان الله فوق وانا سامحته بس عشان عيالي لكن انا فقلبي فيني هموم الدنيا والدين 





> حسبياالله ونعمه الوكيل اختج مريضه وشكلها وايد مـاثره في العشق الممنوع وغيره 
> قولي لاهلج لاتسكتين اغسلي شراعها



هذا ماخافت من ربها بتخاف مني؟؟او بتخاف من ريلها صدقيني هذي اختي وانا اعرفها هذي مايهمها غير نفسها




> اووووووووووف الله يكون بعونج اختى
> 
> ترا السالفه واااااايد صعبه
> 
> بس اصبرى شوى لا تستعجلين وتهدمين بيتج
> 
> الله فوق بياخد لج حقك


\الله فوق






> اعوذ بالله ...
> 
> ما ادري شوو اقووولج بس خبري اخوج ع اختج عسب يصلبها .. 
> ع صووب و بدون علم ريلها لا تهدمين بيتها 
> و حاولي ويا ريلج 
> و حليله يقول هي تتصل و هي تسوي 
> عيل ليش يرد كيف يابت رقمه ..
> ما حلت الا هي ف عينه ؟


كيف يابت رقمه هيه كم مره يوم انا اكون ف بيت امي تزخ فوني وتلعب فيه وانا ع نياتي اعطيها 
وع طاري ريلي سالته قلته خلصن البنات مالقيت الا اختي يقول ماعرف ماعررف شو اسوي يعني


الله فوق

----------


## غربه؟

عزيزتي 
انا بقولج شي .. اولا ما عليج من اختج.. احكريها.. اعتبريها حالها حال اي بنت .. اهم ريلج اتكلمي وياه واحتويه وغيري اسلوبج يمكن هو مفتقد الرمسه الحلوه عشان جذيه يدورها من برع .. وبعدين ما عليج البنات هن السبب .. والله انا ريلي في الدوام لو تشوفين البنات كيف يسولفن معاه ويطرشن له الحلويات .. بس انا ادعي الله في صلاتي انه ما يغيرنه عليه وبعدين طرشي له مسجات حلوه وخليج على باله دوم ..وارسلي مسجات اذكره بالله وانه النظره الحرام محاسب عليها ..وخليج على طول متواصله وياه .. وممكن تهددينه بالطلاق ونهايه الزواج لانه في رياييل يخافون من التهديد ..غيري الاسلوب والروتين اللي عايشتنه ..واسمعيه اكثر خلي يفضفض وشبعيه على السرير .. انا من تجربتي اشوف الريال المشبع جنسيا يحب حرمته اكثر وينعمي عن غيرها.
الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## h2h

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج اختي الغالية

----------


## فوفوته

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
> 
> كيف هانت عليها نفسها تكلم زوجج ...عنبوها ... ما فكرت في سمعتها ...ريلها ... عيالها.... اختها ..... استغفر الله العظيم 
> لازم ادخلين حد كبير ف السالفه ... حتى لو تكلمين امج خالتج ..أي حد يكون قريب منج ويقدر يتفاهم مع اختج .... استغفر الله .... حشى ... ما شي مستحى وترد بكل وقاحه ... الله يعينا ع هالزمن ...


ياريت يفيد بس هيه اكبر وحده وكل شي يمشي بمزاجها ع قولتها انا محد يقولي لا




> لا حوووووول ومعقوله هاي اختج جي تسوي لو انا منج والله بخبر اهليه عليها عسبت تتادب 
> دامها ترمس ريلج يلي انتي اختها اكيد بترمس غير ريلج بعد الله يعينج



ياااريت يفيد




> أخيه .. كيف أخون أختي !
> 
> أصصصلآ لو مكآنج مآبقدر أطآلع فويه أختي .. وبسسوي طآآف .. 
> 
> 
> أحسس الموقف صعب جدآ ... وغريب بعد .. كيف جي !!
> 
> شي مآيدخل المخ .. بس أكيد تستوي هالموآقف .. 
> 
> بس لو مكــآآنج مآبسآمح حد أكيد .. لان هالششي صعب.. غدر غدر <


غدر ترا غدر بس الله فوق ماينسه عبده
واختي مااتنزل اجوفها




> ييبيلي اختج بنشع شعرها
> 
> يعلني اموووووووووووت قبل لا سوي شي جي باختي
> 
> مااااااعندج سااااااالفه ساكته عنهم
> 
> والللللللللله لو منج سييييييييييييدة بخبر عليها
> 
> ماااااااااااااااااااالت اختتتتتتتتتتتتتتج احتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتج كيف جي تسوي


ههههه لو بيدي انا بروح وبضربها بس الله فوق




> لا حووول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم
> اختج قلوا عليها الرياييل وتغازل زوجج وزوجج لو فيه خير جان خبرج
> بس شو بقولج غير انهم اثنين خاينين لا تسكتين عنها رمسي اهلج
> لان شكلها ما ينفع معاها الكلام من يوم سكرت الفون في ويهج
> وريلج خبريه يحترمج ويختار يا انتي والي الحريم الي يتبعهن
> الله يعينج اختي


الله يعيني ويعين الجميع




> اختي انتي عليج من ريلج اول شئ كسري التليفون الثاني
> وهدديه انه لوتم علي علاقه معها انج بتغضبين وت ملبين ال ملاق
> وبتفضحينهم وا ذا شفتيها بعدها مصره علي العلاقه هدديها بانج بتخبرين زوجها
> وقوليلها انا عندي الدليل المسجات وعلي فكره أختج
> غيرانه منج وعشان جذي خذت ريلج واذا خربت بيتج ‏
> خربي بيتها لانها ماتستاهل حد يستر عليها


التلفون عندي مخلتنه اذا اختي بغت تجذبني ومن ناحيه الغيره مالقت تغار الا مني انا ليش انزين تراني اختها من لحمها ودمها جي سوت فيني 



> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل، أتمنى هالصفعة توقض ريلج من اللي هو فيه و يبعد عنه الشيطان، الله يكون في عونك ما عرف كيف بتقدرين اتعاملين اختج عقب اللي صار


يارب يارب يبعد عنه عيال الحرام 
واختي مستحيل اكلمها او اشوفها من بعد السالفه




> الله واكبر اختج سو مستوي في الدنيا يا الله رحمتك 
> 
> 
> شوفي الغالية لازم حد كبير يدخ امج او اختج خالج عمج اي وحدة بس تكون حكيمة ولها كلمة عندكم وحترام توقفها عند حدها هاي تبالها تربية من اول ويديد وانتي من شوفينها لا سويلها سالفة او تفتحين الموضوع معاها بلعكس بينيلها انج ما تعبرينها ابد وانج الحمد الله سعيدة مع ريلج وخلي ريلج يغير رقمة سفهيها هاي وحدة ما تخاف الله ولا تحترم ريلها ولا عيالها واللة من قريت الموضوع وانا ميتة قهر اختي انتي بعد حطي بالج على ابو عيالج ودلعية وهتمي فية وحاولي تناسين السالفة واللة يعينج


اذا دلعته وواهتميت فيه وسويت وسويت 
وانا ؟؟؟ 
واختي ماباها ولا ابا اجوفها لان لو جفتها ف مكان عادي افلعها او ارتكب جريمه فيها

----------


## كل الرقة

حول ولا قوه لا بالله الله يعينج ويصبر قلبج صعب الواحد شيقول بس الموضوع ما ينسكت عنه امك ان شاء الله انسانه عاقله قوليلها اختك لازم تخاف من احد على شان ما تكررها الله يهديها قلت الرجاجيل وهي متزوجه لازم تتكلمون في الموضوع لا تتركين السالفه عابره

----------


## remalfala39

الله يهون عليج أختي
جوفو الدنيا وين وصلت

بس انا اشوف بيكون أفضل لج لو تكلمين اختج بهدوء و تفهمين السالفه عدل يمكن في شي ما تعرفينه بالموضوع عشان بس ما تظلمين حد

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم :Sob7an:

----------


## جرح وحداوي

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله,,

ربي يعييينج والله انها قوية قوية..

ربج فووق رددي حسبي الله ونعم الوكييل.

اللهم لاتذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين..

والله ربي يعيينج انا وحااسة بحرقة بقلبي..

حبووبة وكلي امرج لربج واكثري من الاستغفاار وقياام الليل ادعي لربج والجأييييلة وبيااخذ حقج ان شااء الله..

----------


## فوفوته

> قسم بالله لو كنت في مكانج لا سمح الله بسوي لهم فضيحه في العايله وبتطلق منه 
> واختي بخليها تطلق من ريلها وبخليها تعرف كيف تتعدى حدودها
> 
> مادري كيف سامحتيه ورجعتي له
> 
> استغفرالله واتوب اليه


انا سامحته عشان عيالي لكن انا باعده عنه 
الله فوق



> حسبي الله عليه من اخت 
> والله لو منج ماعاد ارمسه 
> بس سلام فقط 
> لاتطلبين الطلاق سبته عسب عقب تفرح عليج
> ادبيه بطريقتج ولاتخلين حد يعرف


انا حاليا باعده عنه بس قاعده عشان عيالي




> خيتو لآتسسمعين كلآم البنآت الي قآلن فضضحي أختج ومن هالكلآإم
> 
> 
> سوري بنآت .. بس مآيصير هالششي.. صح اختهآ غلطت.. وكل شخص ذنبه ع جنبه.. 
> 
> انتي لآتفضحينهآآ.. أكييد أختج اغوآهــآ الشيطآن.. وتعرفين الششخص يغلط فالدنيآ ويتوب..
> 
> 
> يعني هي اللي سوته أكييد شي كبييير فحقج . .. بسس أنتي لآتفكرين تفضحينهآ.. ولآتنسين من ستر على مسلم ستر الله عليه دنيآآ وآخره..
> ...



احاول قد ماقدر انسي عمري والله يعين




> *انا مابعلق ولا بقول شي ..
> 
> بس شدتني رمستج ..
> 
> حلف واعتذر وانا سامحته؟!!
> 
> بس؟!!!
> 
> ها اللي قدرتي عليه .. عيل ليش تفتشين وتعورين راسج وقلبج 
> ...



كيف افهمج انا سامحته يعني سكت بس عشان بيتي لكن بيني وبينه مافي اي شي كل واحد صوب




> سامحتيه!!
> 
> عيل سامحي اختج بعد 
> 
> ولا بس تبين تفضحينها وريلج عادي اتسامحينه 
> 
> هم الاثنين غلطو خبري واحد من اخوانج 
> 
> يتفاهم ويى اختج لان شكلها الي في راسها بتسويه ولا عليها من حد
> ...





بقولج شي اختي لو كان فيها ذره احساس ذره بس كانت اتصلت ع الاقل بينت غلطها لكن هذي حتي امي مارمستها وقالت لامي ماباج تدقين ع رقمي كيف تبيني اسامحها

----------


## غزلان البراري

لاحول ولاقوه الابالله
الله يهديها اذا تخاف على عيالها مابتكررها 
انتي اهتمي بريلج ودعيله الله يهديه لج وختج بتحس بغلطتها اكيد
الشيطان دخل راسها الله يهديها

----------


## افاهم

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

الله ينتقم منهم ،،،و عليك بالإستغفار غاليتي ,,,, فهو مزيل لكل الهموم...

----------


## سفيرة_الاحلام

الله يعينج الغاليه بس لا تفضحينها ؟{وان بليتم فاستتيروا}
فكري بالمستقبل وبعيالج شو بيكون موقف ابوهم لما يعرفون 
بالموضوع شكله اختج عندها مشكله مع ريلهاا فشافت بريلج
اللي مو فريلهااا والله المستعان

----------


## صحن هريس

اذا هي مافكرت فيج ولا فعيالها ولا فريلها وسوت سواتها اللي توطي الراس انتي ليش تفكرين فيها ؟؟ !!!
هي اصلا ماتعتبرج اخت لانها خانتج وضرتج !
خبري اهلج عنها وعن ريلج بعد لانه هو لو مايباها ما بيسايرها حتى لو هي اللي بدت وياه بهالحقارة ! 
الله لايبلي الوحده بريل جذي

----------


## ام ذيـاب

احتسبي الله 

وخليه يغير ارقامه

وكلمي امج وابوج عشان يعدلونها

واذا توقعتي انه ريلج بينساها انتي غلطانه يمكن يتفقون على الزواج وانتي الضحيه

خليها تعرف حدودها ..حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .. يمكن ترتدع

----------


## شما الهاجري

*'اللهم يا مسهل الشديد، ويا ملين الحديد، ويا منجز الوعيد، ويا من هو كل يوم في أمر جديد، أخرجني من حلق الضيق الى أوسع الطريق، بك أدفع ما لا أطيق ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم '*

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

الصراحه انصدمت اختجججججججج افففففففففففففففففففف

----------


## أسااور

عنبو شو مستوي في الدنيا أخت تخون أختهاا 
سمعنا وااايد ربيعة تخون ربيعتهاااا أماااااا أخت تخون أختهاااا هاي عاد غريبة 

حبوبة قولي حق ريلج يغير رقمة وأنتي أبتعدي عن أختج هاي الفترة 
و اللله يعينج على بلواج

----------


## ملاك الشارجه

لا تعليـــــق 
لا حول ولاقوه الا بلاه

----------


## فوفوته

ام ذياب 
ترا اختي ماسمعت كلام حد بتسمع منو هذي خلاص ااحساس مافيها
وع طاري ريلي تلفونه عندي

----------


## قطورتي

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## الخفاشه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج اختي الغالية

----------


## عذايب22

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت غليطه

سوري انتي مب حرمه اذا بتسكتين سواء عن ريلج والا اختج

والسموحه

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

خليج واقعيه الخيانه جزء من الحياه الزوجيه

----------


## Madam Abboud

لا اله الا الله 
الله بعونك حبيبتى

----------


## Zary

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله اليه راجعون، حبيبتي هاي اختج طايشة وحت لو عندها عيال و متزوجة، المهم انتي خليج اول شي عاجل و لا تزعلين من اللي بقولج عليه انتي لازم تخبرين امج و ابوج صدقيني هذا اقل شي انتي ممكن تسوينه لا تقولين بفضحها لا هذيلا امها و ابوها هم اللي لازم يواجهونها و عل طاري ريلج خل يعرف انج ما تسكتين بس لين هني و استوب صدقيني هذا الشي رادع لها و له واذا سكتي عادي يكملون بطريقة ثانية و عادي هي تشوفلها حد ثاني و هو نفس الشي فهمتيني خليج جريئة لو لمرة...

----------


## $فاقده غالي$

اذا ضاع الدين كل شئ يضيع 

يا الغاليه عندج رب كبير بيأخذ حقج

----------


## أم تركي ...

اختى نصيحه خبري امج وابوج وانتى تفاهمى مع ريلج نصيحه لا توصلينها لطلاق حليها بهدوء 
واهم شي اختج لانها هى الي متصله عليه 
الله يفرج لج ويسعد قلبج ويهدي ريلج ويسخره لج

----------


## sa7el

سيري خبري ريلها أحسن،،، مثل ما خربت بينج و بين ريلج سيري و خبري ريلها عشان ما تيلس جدام ريلها مسوية عمرها الشريفة،، و ريلج بعد لا تسكتين عنه خبري أهله و ازعلي منه لين يراضيج من فوق راسه بعد،،، لا اطوفين السالفة هاي أبد

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

لا إلــــــــــه إلا الله


الله يـعيـــنـج أختي،
والله يهدي ريـلـــــــــــج..

----------


## احتاجك..

الله يعينج ويصبرج..
والله يهدي ريلج ..

واختج نست ان الدنيا دوارة!!!

----------


## دمووووع

الله يعينج 
موقف صعب بصراحه  :Frown: 


ماعرف شو اقولج 
قلبي عورني عليج والله واااااايد

----------


## عيون المهاااا

حسبي الله على خرابات البيون والمصيبه اختج قويه عين متزوجه وتغازل ريل اختها ماتخاف من ربها هذه

----------


## فراشة UAQ

الله يعينج

----------


## فجراويه دلع

الله اكبر عليهم كيف جي انا مصدووووووووووووووومه حددددددددددي 
الله يعنيج فديتج ..

----------


## ●دبلوماسيــہ™

خييييييبه , احسن شي تخبرين ريل اختج خخخ , !

----------


## نجمة الفجر

أنا برووحي نصدممممممت ....!!


ليش جي كيييف ما فكرت فيييييج معقولة هذي أخت............................................... ........!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## light

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## الحب الاول

افضحيهم هم الاثنينه بصرااااااحه 

يعني متزوجه واتخووون؟؟

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

افضحيها يدام اهلج و خلى تكون عبرة لغيرها

----------


## عليــــــاء

اختي راسليني ضروري

----------


## M&M..

خيييبه ها اخت ولا عدوهـ العدو مايسوي جي
جان سرتي و خبرتي ريلها يسبحها طراقات ماتستحي على ويهها
عنبووها قلو الريااييل عشان تسير عند ريلج
عمر العوي مايعتدل
الله لا يبلييينا

----------


## جواهر الصحراء

راااويها المسجااات وقوليلها شو هذا ؟؟ شو تسمين الكلام اللي كاتبتنه ومطرشتنه لريلي ؟؟ وهدديها انج بتراوين ها المسجات لريلها من باب التهديد وقوليلها شو خليتي للغريب دامج انتي اقرب الناس سويتي فيني جيه
ولا تروحيين بيتها ويوم بتسيرين بيت امج حاولي انج ما تروحين باليوم اللي تسير هي فيه ، ليييين ما ترتاح نفسيتج وشوفي عقب يمكن تحت وتعتذر لج باللي سوته
والله يعيينج الصراحه على هالموقف

----------


## مجروووحه دووو

لا حول ولا قوه اذا اقرب الناس اتييج الخيانه منهم شو بسوين غير انج ازخينهم ف امر الواقع وتحاولين تعرفين من شو اختج اتعاني وحاولي اتكونين هاديه لانه العصبيه بتكبر الامور والله يصبرج عالحال

----------


## فوفوته

> راااويها المسجااات وقوليلها شو هذا ؟؟ شو تسمين الكلام اللي كاتبتنه ومطرشتنه لريلي ؟؟ وهدديها انج بتراوين ها المسجات لريلها من باب التهديد وقوليلها شو خليتي للغريب دامج انتي اقرب الناس سويتي فيني جيه
> ولا تروحيين بيتها ويوم بتسيرين بيت امج حاولي انج ما تروحين باليوم اللي تسير هي فيه ، ليييين ما ترتاح نفسيتج وشوفي عقب يمكن تحت وتعتذر لج باللي سوته
> والله يعيينج الصراحه على هالموقف


اختي ماريد ارمسها صدقيني لو رمستها بتشوفني مكسوره وانا اذا رمستها ع طول بصيح مابقدر اتكلم انا بخليها ليوم الدين والله فوق

----------


## ميميه88

خييييييييييييييبه
ختج مره وحده
ولا بعد معرسه؟
لو مب معرسه بنقول طايشه
الله يغربل عدوها من بد العرب كلهم تنقت ريل ختها
لا حبيبتي سيري رمسي امج
بس صعبه
هذا ريلج وهذي ختج
رمسي ختج العوده

----------


## رواضي...

حسبي الله ع الظالمة 
اقرب لك عقرب لك 
هاي مب اخت اللي تسندين فيها الظهر هاي عقربة خوانة 
الله ياخذ حقج منها 
و ظلم ذوي القربى اشد ع النفس من وقع الحسام المهند

----------


## يتيمه فرحتي

لا تعليق
اتوقع كل شي من الرياييل

----------


## ظبيااانيه

حسبي الله عليها من اخت

----------


## الحلوة رورو

!!

no comment~

----------


## لولوه محاره

الله يعينج ويفرج همج يا رب

----------


## baba1ho

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## شـــهــــد

حسبي الله عليها

الوحدة الحين ما تثق لا بالقريب والبعيد


الله يعينج

----------


## حــــلاوه

الله المستعان

----------


## الورد1988

الله يعينج عيلج بدعا و دلعي زوجج عشان ما يفكر بغيرج

----------


## عروس العيم

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

صعبة وصدمة 

اختي حاولي تكلمينها وتنصحينها وان ما نفع كلمي الوالدة بالموضوع 

زمن ينخاف منه والله 
الله يفرج همج يارب ويريح بالج

----------


## عليونة

اعوذ بالله
الله يصبرج اختي والله صدمه كبيرة  :Frown: 
حبيبتي انتي حافظي على بيتج بسسس لاتهتمين فريلج نفس قبل..ركزي الاهتمام الاكبر عليج انتي
سوي نيولوك عشانج انتي مب عشانه واهمليه والعذر انج ماتعافيتي من الصدمه ويبالج وقت
لاتتصلين فيه ..لاترديت على كل مكالماته ومسجاته..ممكن بعد 3 مكالمات تردين وكلميه ببرود وقوليله كنت ارمس امي مثلا او اي شي ثاني..اطلعي عند اهلج ربيعاتج خليه يشوفج كاشخه فل بس مب عشانه
ممكن فوقت فراغج تتعلمين شي يديد فمعهد او مثلا تتعلمين السواقه اذا ماعندج ليسن واستقوي شوي وبينيله انج مستانسه
بتشوفينه كيف يندم ويشحت رضاج..لاتسالينه وين رايح وليش تاخرت طاااااااف ولا كانه موجود

----------


## تسونامي

الله بعونك

----------


## اناناسة

*الغاليه اول شئ تأكدي علاقتهم لوين واصله ؟؟*

*ان محادثات و جي تصرفي و خوفيهم اثنينهم الحين بالي ما يساعدني بشئ افيدج و متصدعه شوي* 
*مو قادرة اركز و اعطيج طريقه مفيدة ..يعني كيف تتصرفين و شو تقولين بهالحاله .. و لكن ان لا سمح الله شئ كبير و علاقه ...........*

*اثنينهم يستاهلون تحفرون حفرة و مع بعض ترجمونهم ..*

*لانهم ما يستاهلون التسامح و المغفرة*

----------


## مليت عاد

الله يصبر قلبج اختي انتي عندج سلاح عندج سهام الليل الي ما تخطيء ... عندج الدعااااء ادعي ادعي ادعي ادعي ادعي الله وخاااصه في الثلث الاخير من الليل و بتشوووفين العجب و بتقولين فلانه قالت 

و الله من تدعين بقلب خاااالص النيه لله تعالى بتشوووفين العجب 


ادعي و شوفي ربج شو بيسوي بهم ... لو انا منج باخذ موبايل ريلي الي فيه كل المسجات حتى مسجات اختي و ما بتصل في اختي و لااا شي و عقب بوقفها عند حدها هي و هذا الريل الي ما يخاف الله باخذه كدليل عندي و مومشكله اذا تمادوا اتطلعين الدليل جدام الاهل كلهم تفضحينهم حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل الله اكبر .. هذيلا الاثنين عقابهم الرجم اذا وصلواو تعدوا لحدود الي حرمها الله 


انصحج اتدورين استشاريه اسريه و تتوكلين على الله و تسيريلها .. يختي حاسه فيج صعبه الريل لما يخون و خااااااااصه اذا كانت اختج من لحمج و دمج حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل أدعي و ربج ما بيظلمج

----------


## نوف الطائي

خبري امج او اي حد حتى لو اخوج اي حد
المهم خل حد عارف
والفون وينه ؟ 
لا تعطيه حق ريلج مووول 
و خبيه فمكان محد يدله 
لوقت يمكن تحتاجين دليل 
واذا خبرتي امج او اي حد ثقه راويهم المسج احسن 
حسبي الله فيها

----------


## مس UAE

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ...

اختي دايما رددي اللهم اجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيرا منها ...

بس اقولج مواجهتج لاختج بهل الطريقه غلط ...وحتى زوجج ...سواء مع اختج او مع بنت ثانيه ...

واختج ما سوت جي بدون سبب اكيد في سبب خلاها تسوي جي فيج وحرقة قلبج الله يسامحها ...

ردي واجهيها حسسيها بالغلطه الكبيره الي سوتها فيج والله بيجازيها ع فعلتها ...

بس غريبه ما خافت تشكين فيها ما خافت من الله ..ما خافت ع بيتج ...ماخافت ع بيتها وعياالها ...

اذا كل وحده بتخون زوجها عسب تقهره لانه يخونها ما اعتقد تنحــل المشاكل بهل الطريقه ...

وانتي اختي اذا زوجج فيه ذرة خير اصبري واحتسبي اجرج عند الله ...

----------


## كيشونه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج اختي

----------


## أم فلونه

استري ع اختج يالغاليه وادعي لهم بالصلاح والهدايه انه سميع الدعاء

ومهما كانت هذه صلة رحم وبصراحه احس انج محتاجه لفتوى بخصوص علاقتج مع اختج صعب انصحجلان مابينكم صله رحم

عموما العيب ف يريلج بالنهايه سواء اختج او غيرها الله يسخره لج ويهدي عزيزتي

----------


## حياتي انجاز

الواحد يوم شي يعوره يقول اخ اه بس وين الاخ و الاخت الله المستعان الله يعينج

----------


## بنت_الدارر

لا حول ولا قوه الي بالله......الله يفرج همج يارب....بس بعد خوفيها وخوفي ريلج خليهم يعرفون انج قويه...واختج لازم تتادب لاانه الي سوته عيببببببببب وهي حرمه متزوجه وام عيال.....وريلج خليه يحس انج قويه وخليه يحاتيج ويحس انه حرمته قويه ويسويلها الف حساب علشان مايفكر يغلط في حياته...بصراحه صدمه بس لازم تقوين من الصدمه وتراوينهم انج قويه وتغيرتي.....الله يفرج همج ولا قلبي يعورني عليج.....

----------


## jwelle

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 

شو هالناس ><

----------


## شذى عطري

شو هاالناس الدنيا ليش جي سمعنا عن الي تخون ربيعتها وطوفناها وسمعنا عن اللي تخون جارتها وطوفناها بس اخت تخون اختها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وريل يخون حرمته بهالطريقه؟ شو هالدنيا اعوووذ بالله 
انا لو منج بتطلق وماجوف قراري مبالغ فيه ابدا

----------


## عشق ريلي

الصراحه قله الذووووق استغفر الله شو هاااااااااااااا ارف ارف 
اختج هاي يبالها تمصيع برقبتها اااااااااه لو هي جدامي والله اليوم متغصصه وخاطري اطلع الحره
بس لا تزعلين من ريلج شكله مقصه

----------


## كشكووششه

استغفر الله العظيم

صدق انه القيامه قربت

معرسه ومالقت تغازل الا ريل ختها ليش قلووو الريايل

خلي ريلج ع طرف احين لازم تتفاهمين ويا اختج شووو ها استغفر الله

----------


## اللآلئ

ابغي اعرف علاقتهم لوين وصلت بالضبط
مسجات مكالمات و بس 
و لا اطورات لظهرات و طلعاات 
حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل فيهاااا ..
الله يهديها و يهدي ريلج .

----------


## عواشهـ

؟؟؟؟ما حصلت الا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الله يهديها واتودر هالدرب

وعن ريلج نصيحتي اختي من تجربه هالموقف قوي 
طلاق لا تتطلقين بس لاازم اتعذبينه كم يوم يسير بيت امه يعني تمي 3 او 4 ايام بعييييده عنه لاااازم عسب يحس بالي سوااه و خلاف راضييه بس لا اتراضينه من البدايه بيعتبرها شرات كل مره....بقول لها كم كلمه و بترضا...هاي الجمله كل الرياييل يقولونها.....و هالله هالله ابعمرج و خلج ويا ربج

----------


## ღღღبولياناღღღ

انا منج اسير لها بيتها امجعهاااااااااا وادق رأسها بالايدار وامسح فيها الرخااااااااااام والله مافي شي بيفكها من ايدي 

شو هااي ابليس حتى ابليس مابيسوي شراتها اعوذ بالله منها مب بس يبالها رجم يبالها فرن من أفران هتلر اللي كان يحرق فيها اليهود

----------


## دودوالحلوة

حبيبتي عورتيلي قلبي.. والله انها مب هينة بس عليج بالصبر 
وانا من رايي انج تخبرين والدتج.. اذا هالتصرف بدر من اختج معناه ان في شي فحياتها غلط و انها تعاني من شي في بيتها يخليها تراكض ورا ريلج و الخوف انها عقب تسير تطالع برع...
بغض النظر عن ريلج انسي انه سوى هالحركة خلي تركيزج على اختج حاولي انج تحلين هالمشكلة بكل الطرق لأن لاسمح الله لو استوى شي و ريلها عرف بتستوي سالفة كبيرة تضركم كلكم و تضر سمعتكم
و عقب تنبهين ريلج ان هذا اخر انذار له و لو سوى هالشي مرة ثانية بيوصل الموضوع لهله و لهلج

الله يصبرج يالغالية على ما ابتلاج احنا كلنا خواتج و صدقي لو وحدة فينا تروم تساعدج ما بتقصر

----------


## m2lak..uae

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل اختي الغاليه لاتخافي ولا تهدمي بيتك اصبري والله بياخد حقك منهم ان شاء الله

----------


## نسايم_بوظبي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اختج ... !!! و القهر ام عيال يعني مش ياهل .. !!! الله يعينج ...

----------


## غــلآ

لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .
لو مب معرسة وصغيرة بنقول طآيشة
بس معرسة و عندهآ عيآل بعد ماشالله ؟

آلله يهديهآ ويستر عليهآ وآختي لاتفضحينهآ ولآ شي
لآنهآ آختج و سمعتهآ من سمعتج ^^

بس يلسي ويآهآ بآلزين و قوليلهآ تبتعد عن ريلج ،
وآذآ مآطآعت خبري آمج ولآ آبوج بس لآتقربين صوب ريلهآ مهمآ يصير
عشآن بيتهآ مآينهدم وعيآله يتشتتون ^^"

وآن شالله الله ينصرج ويآخذ حقج يآرب ..
حرقتي قلبي والله ?


يآرب آنصر آختنآ فوفوته وآهدي زوجهآ وسخره لهآ

----------


## أنثى كامله

السلام عليكم 

احس الموقف واااااايد صعب

الله يصبرج و يعينج

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

تخيلت نفسي مكانج و قبصتني غصه  :Frown:

----------


## بنت الغول

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج اختي الغالية

----------


## فوفوته

> خبري امج او اي حد حتى لو اخوج اي حد
> المهم خل حد عارف
> والفون وينه ؟ 
> لا تعطيه حق ريلج مووول 
> و خبيه فمكان محد يدله 
> لوقت يمكن تحتاجين دليل 
> واذا خبرتي امج او اي حد ثقه راويهم المسج احسن 
> حسبي الله فيها


التلفون عندي وخاشتنه حق وقت الحايه





> ابغي اعرف علاقتهم لوين وصلت بالضبط
> مسجات مكالمات و بس 
> و لا اطورات لظهرات و طلعاات 
> حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل فيهاااا ..
> الله يهديها و يهدي ريلج .


مسجات ومكالمات وكانت بتوصل لطلعات بس الحمدلله يت فالوقت المناسب

----------


## تعب حال

هاي مب اخت اللي تسندين فيها الظهر هاي عقربة خوانة 
الله ياخذ حقج منها 
و ظلم ذوي القربى اشد ع النفس من وقع الحسام المهند

لو انا عنج والله ما اسكت واتصل على ريلها وافظحها وافظحها عند هلها 
حقيره معرسه وفوق ها ما عرفت تغازل غير ريل اختها
والله ياخذ حقج وحق عيالج منها

----------


## زهرة الشحوح

عزيزتي صح سامحتي ريلج بس الشي مثل هذا ماينسكت عنه لانه يمكن يزيد وتوصل لامور الله اعلم بها 
يعني كلمي اهلج عن تصرف اختج المتزوجه وخلي حد يصلبها وقبل لا تتكلمي امسكي الدليل اللي هي المسجات 
صدقيني اللي مايمشي سيده ماراح يعتدل لين ينقرص
والله يهديهم

----------


## um 7am00dy

ياااا ربي اختج معقوووله والا هي قلوو الريايل تركض ورااا ريلج اعوووذ بالله

----------


## Bee2020

اسمحيلي بس اختج مب طبيعيه ! ربي يعينج

----------


## 3yoon Ba3'dad

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم شو صار بالدنيا

----------


## ورشانة

.. لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..
..الله يهدينا ويهديهم ..

----------


## برنسيسة الامارات

الله يصبرج اختي ؛؛؛

----------


## روح وليد



----------


## أم جوجو وخوخو

لا حول ولا قوه لا بالله

----------


## S A R S H A

اخ عليها والله قليلة حيا

----------


## صحن هريس

> خليج واقعيه الخيانه جزء من الحياه الزوجيه


كيف يعني الخيانة جزء من الحياة الزوجية ! ! !
يعني اللي يتزوج لازم يخون ؟ ! ! !

----------


## remalfala39

مش كل المتزوجين يخونون

بليز لا تعممون

----------


## ام خالد2010

الله يهديها ويصبرج غناتي ينج صدمتين من الزوج ومن الاخت

----------


## remalfala39

عزيزتي
في جمله كتبتبها وكانت شوي غريبة بالنسبالي
"معني انا مااطري اختي قدامه ولا ايبها بيتي ابدا "

اظن انه غريبة في اخت ما تتطري اختها ابدا ولا تدخلها بيتها
يعني من الاساس انتي مش مرتاحة انها تدخل حياتج ؟

----------


## بدوية والنعم

عافانا الله

----------


## بهلولة

شي فظيييييييييييييييييع
اختج؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
شو هالظلم؟؟؟!!!!!
شو بلاها الناس استوت الخيانة بدمها شرات الماي 
الله اكبر الله اكبر

----------


## خواطر مدفونة

ما اقول غير لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله ينصرج على من ظلمج اختي

----------


## عيون شيخه

شي ..غريب

----------


## Candle

الله واكبر 
لا اله الا الله .. شو هذا .. 
ربي فوق حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
اكثري من قول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ..
ونصييييييييييييييحه مني لا تقربين صوب ريلج واهتمي بنفسج بجن صديقيني ..
الله واكبر .. صدمه

----------


## ^ روح ^

مواضيع تقشعر لها الابدان سترك يا الله 
ربي يسهل امرج

----------


## انا رغم الالم

هاي اخت هاي 
لو انا منج بتبرا منها وربي
حتى لو الريال اكبر صايع ومغازلجي بس عا اختي تحترم نفسها وياريلي وماتقرب صوبه لو مهما صااار
اشهالحريم استغفر الله يبالهن حررررررررق
دامج سامحتيه خلاااص شو نقولج بعد غير انج دير بالج ع ريلج ولاتخلين نفس هالاشيا تستوي من وراج وكوني حاسمه وياه وخليه يحسبلج الف حساب قبل ليفكر يرمس وحده

----------


## لوكو روكو

لو أنا منج بسير بكفخها طرااااقااااااااااااااااااااات عشان تتأدب اللي ما فيها ادب

اعنبوه معرسه و تغازل و منووووووووووووووه ريل اختها....قمة الخسه و النذاااااله و الانحطااااااط

الله ياخذ لج الحق يا رب

----------


## تووتانة

> اختي ماريد ارمسها صدقيني لو رمستها بتشوفني مكسوره وانا اذا رمستها ع طول بصيح مابقدر اتكلم انا بخليها ليوم الدين والله فوق




خلاص ماتبي ترمسيها شي راجع لج ؟؟

هل هيه الحين بعدها تتصل او من عرفتي هيه وقفت اتصالاتها وخافت ماتبي تعرفي كل هذااا !!!

قلتي ماتبي تكلميها ولاتخبري احد عليها ماتبي تخربي بيتها ؟؟؟ وهيه ليش تخرب بيتج ليش مافكرت 

فيج تكلم ريل اختها شو تبا منه وعندها ريل وتقولي بسكت عنها عسب ماتجوفني مكسورة 

شو مكسورة عيل هيه تلعب الاعيبها وانتي تسكتي عنها لين يطيح الفاس بالراس


اذا انتي ماتقدري تكلميها على الاقل كلمي امج بالموضوع تتصرف لو ماتبي ريلها يعرف

خبري اخوانج وهم بيأدبوها عسب تنحل المشكلة وماتمصخها بس سكوتج ويا اختج وريلج ماراح يفيدج بيضرج

وهو يكلم بنات غير اختج انصحيه بكل الطرق بس لاتسكتين عن الغلط

----------


## أم حمووود

لا تسكتين عن الموضوع خيانات زوجج لازم اتوقفينه عند حده 
واختج خبري حد من اخوانج او امج المهم اللي تثقين فيه وفي نضجه وانه يقدر يحل موضوعها بحكمه 
لانها اذا كانت اتكلم ريلج مب بعيده اتكلم غيره لا سمح الله وتهدم بيتها واللي ما فيها خير ف اختها ما فيها خير لعيالها يعني العيال بيضيعون باجر مع ام مثل هذي 
الله يستر عليكم ...عليج بالصلاه والاستغفار والله يفك كربتج

----------


## كثبان رملية

لو انا منج صفعتها .......................صفعة وجدااااااااااااام الاهل 

خلهم يعرفون ..................اذا هي ما استحت ولا حشمت عمرها ....

شو تتوقع منج ....احترااااااااااااام ..هه 

ويوم تقولج مينونه .....جان ادبتيها وراويتي امج واخوانج المسجاااااااات 

بس حسافة الي يسكت في هالزمن ...حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ...

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

شو صار ف موضوعج احيينه  :Frown: 
ربي ينتقم منهم 
لا تسكتيين لهم ..

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

استغفر الله العظيم في هالزمن كثرت مثل هالمشاكل الحساسه 
الله يسر همج يارب ويصلحلج زوجج يارب

----------


## ام مهره و شمه

حسبي الله و نعمة الوكيل

----------


## قلبي نفسي

ما اقدر اقول غير ..الله يعينج وتلقين حل ويصطلب ريلج

بس نصيحتيه لج ..خلي عندج دليل ....لا تظيعينه ابدااااا

هالتلفون خليه عندج ...

----------


## لجل حبك

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج اختي الغالية

----------


## طلوع الفجر

شو صار فالدنيا !!!!! الواحد متفان يحس بالامان حتا من اقرب الناس له!!!!!

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

معقوله هالاشياء تصير
والله تذكرت مسلسل زواره خميس .. ولا لحسن الحظ ان هاييج مطلقه ..
اختي استهدي بالله ..
لاتفضحين اختج عشان عيالها .. اذا مو عشانها اهيا ..
خبري امج .. واذا مافاد روحي خبري ابوج..
انتي لاتفاتحينها بالموضوع عشان ماتقلب السالفه عليج ..
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
عاد اختج قووووية الصراحة 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## * il.3'la *

> معقوله هالاشياء تصير
> والله تذكرت مسلسل زواره خميس .. ولا لحسن الحظ ان هاييج مطلقه ..
> اختي استهدي بالله ..
> لاتفضحين اختج عشان عيالها .. اذا مو عشانها اهيا ..
> خبري امج .. واذا مافاد روحي خبري ابوج..
> انتي لاتفاتحينها بالموضوع عشان ماتقلب السالفه عليج ..
> لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله



مب بس زواره الخميس الا الاواق المتساقطه بعد ><


الله يككوون ف عوونج ويهدي اختج وريلج >.<

----------


## طرفشانة

للرفع

----------


## class_lady

حشا شوو هاي ما عندها ضمير عفاني الله 
حسبي الله عليها وانشالله الله بياخذ حقج غناتي 
والله عورتيلي قلبي وانشالله الله يعقل ريلج ويهديه

----------


## 3so0ola_AD

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ... الله يهديها صدق الدنيا غريبه

----------


## أم مايود

الله يهديهم والله يفرج همج استغفر الله

----------


## سامحني خنتك

اخيييه اي اخت ال تسوي جي 

والله فهالزمن ماتقدر تأمن على حد لا من قريب ولا من جريب 

الله ياخد حقج حبيبتي

----------


## العوف

اللہ المستعان

----------


## أم عمرفديته

الله يعين ويرحم

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

عادي الريال بيقول هي تركض وراي
وهي بتقول ريلج يركض وراي
وكل واحد بيحط ع الثاني

احس العلاقه انكسرت .. وما بيكون في مجال اسامحه او اني اشوف اختي
كيف بعيش يا واحد خاني في اقرب الناس لي
حتى لو هي تركض وراه

عنبوه الرياييل ما يصدقون يستوي شي الا ركضوا ورا الحرام مثل .....
واحد ركض ورا خاله جرمته .. واخر شي قال هي تركض وراي
والحين الحرام لاخت الحرمه

قسم بالله نص الريايييل مستوين لوووووووعه
الا من رحم ربي


ماااشي مذهب استغفر الله .. مستوين الناس مثل البها.......


وانتي على طول سامحتيه ؟!!!!!!!!!!

اول شي حطي حد لاختج وله .. شوفي شو اللي بيستوي 
وعقب حددي اذا تسامحينه ولا لأ

----------


## الحلوه 2011

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## قلبي علي ولدي

اختك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من رائ الاثنين مريضين ربي يعافيهم

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

الله يصبرج اختي
الصراحة ما اعرف شو اقول لج 
بس الحين انتي فموقف قوة و اتأسف لج 
و دام ان ريلج اعترف فسامحيه وادعي لهم بالهداية
اما اختج لازم انج اتخبرين امج خلها تعرف السالفة عسب تعطيها كلمتين يأدبونها اللي ما تستحي و لا تحشم

----------


## سامبا سامبا

الله يعينج



سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## أم حمدة2008

إستغفر الله واتوب إليه ...

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

اااااااب
 :Smile:

----------


## لبيه يمه

ربي يهون عليج وياخذ بيدج

لطفك يالطيف ...سترك ياستار

----------


## دلع 2009

الله يهديهم شنووو هذاااا والله حرام عليهم هذي مب اخت اسمحيلي الله اعينج والله 


ماقول غير اصبري وقولي ربج والله بياخذ حقج

----------


## lolali..!

عوذ بالله منهم
وين بيسيرون عن رب العالمين !!!!
شو ها البشر عافان الله

احتسبي الاجر عن الله فديتج
تصبري وعليج بالدعاء

----------


## الجوري 44

استغفر الله وربي اتوب اليه 
لا تعليق

----------


## um YaSs

حسبي الله علييها شو من اخت هاي

الله يهديها ويسخرلج ريلج ويبعد عنه هالاشكال

----------


## الحياة الحره

حسبي الله والنعم الوكيل ما لقت غير ريلج بصراحه صدامه اقرب الناس يخونونج بعد لها قوة عين واتقول اتقول لج برايج فضحيها الله معاج حبيبتي ما بينساج استغفري ربج

----------


## أمورة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!!!

اختي انصدمت من الموضوع

ماعرف شو اقولج 

الله يهديج لحل مناسب لهالمشكله

و ربي لا يحط حد في هالنوع من المشاكل

----------


## سلطانه سوسو

> لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .
> لو مب معرسة وصغيرة بنقول طآيشة
> بس معرسة و عندهآ عيآل بعد ماشالله ؟
> 
> آلله يهديهآ ويستر عليهآ وآختي لاتفضحينهآ ولآ شي
> لآنهآ آختج و سمعتهآ من سمعتج ^^
> 
> بس يلسي ويآهآ بآلزين و قوليلهآ تبتعد عن ريلج ،
> وآذآ مآطآعت خبري آمج ولآ آبوج بس لآتقربين صوب ريلهآ مهمآ يصير
> ...

----------


## منطوووق قلبي

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله ربي يصبرج انشاءالله

----------


## بنت حميدات

الله يصبرج اختي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## دهن العووووود

الله يهدي الجميع ان شاء الله..

الله يصبرج حبيبتي. ويعينج..

----------


## ryami3

الحمد لله والشكر

----------


## ايام الحزن

استغفر الله العظيم 
يعني اختج ما لقت غير ريلج..والله مصيبة
صدق المثل عش رجب ترى عجب
الله يعينج على الصدمة

----------


## فنون الحب

معقولة في خوات جي ! !

 :Frown:

----------


## مزيونة البلاد

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## om.3bdulla

نار في قلبي من قريت الموضوع  :Frown: 

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## حرم الخليفي

حسبي الله عليها


الله ينتقم منها ..


لو انا بدالج بروي مسجاتها لريلها ..

وتخلين ريلج يعترف لريلها ويقول انه حرمته ترمسه ..

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

كلمي امج ولا اخووج او ابووج 


كيف تتجرأ تكلم ريل اختهاا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا تسكتين لهاا هاي حيااتج وحاولي تدافعين عن نفسج ., وريلج عيونه زاايغه ما يخاف الله 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

قويه الصرآآحه وفي الصميم 

سبَحآن الْلَّه وَبِحَمْدِه سُبْحَآن الْلَّه الْعَظِيْم

----------


## ونة العود

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ................

----------


## حبة البركة

الله يعينج والله وربي بياخذلج الحق منها

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

موضة الاخت تعشق زوج اختها


خلصوا الرياييل ترى !!!

----------


## توته الحلوه

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> الله يعينج اختي الغالية

----------


## miss lala

هذا كيد الشيطان لعنة الله عليه لهدم البيوت المهم انتي استوي عاقله ولايغرج الشيطان اللي راكب راس اختج هذا ضرب عصفورين بحجر لعنة الله ع ابليس نا انصحج تكلمين امج وعقبها تكلم اختج ولازم صفعه من امج او ابوج تصيحها وحسني علاقتج مع ريلج مهما سوا من البداية يوم سكتي له عن اول علاقه كان اكبر غلط ,من البداية المفروض عين حمرا ولاتكدرين بخاطرج عيالج وبيتج اهم من اختج ومن غيظج والله يصلح ريلج واهل بيتج امييييييييييين

----------


## حنان الهاجري

لا اختي لا تسكتين عنها حتى يوم واجهتيها قالتلج بوقاحةانتي مينونة ماستحت منج ومن اللي سوته 
اسمحيلي هاي مب صاحيه 
لازم تخبريناخوانج الشباب يتصرفون وياها ولا هدديها بتخبرين ريلها

----------


## حنان الهاجري

لا اختي لا تسكتين عنها حتى يوم واجهتيها قالتلج بوقاحةانتي مينونة ماستحت منج ومن اللي سوته 
اسمحيلي هاي مب صاحيه 
لازم تخبريناخوانج الشباب يتصرفون وياها ولا هدديها بتخبرين ريلها

----------


## الحبر الحزين

حسبي الله ونعم الزكيل بصراحه هالزمن صار يخوف..لوكنت مكانج كنت عمري ماسامحتهاا ولا راح أكلمهاا خلج فحالج وديري بالج ع ريلج وراقبي تصرفاته وخلي حد من اخوانج يكلمه ع أساس إنه يرمي بنات والله يهديه يآآرب ويسعد قلبج إختي والله غميضه ماتستاهلين اختي..الله يكون في عونج ياارب

----------


## عـوأأشه

حسسبي الله علييييييييييييهاااااا ..

----------


## ام فارس@

الله بيرد لج حقج,,,

مثل مايقولون يوم لها يوم عليها ,,

صبري وتحملي وشكي لربج ,,,

بس احسن انج تخبرين خواانج تراويهم دليل لانها يمكن تنكر دام انها قالت انتي مينونه وسكرت ,,يعني عادي عندها,,

الله يفرج همج ,

----------


## عواش 18

لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## حارثية

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيها والله يصبرك ويهدي ريلك

----------


## LADY LOVE

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله !!!!!!!
شو اختج ماتخاف من الله معرسه وعندها عيال !!!!!!!!! 
تخون ربها وزوجها واختها !!!!!
الله يصبرج الطعنه طعنتين من ريلج واختج الله يهون عليج يارب ويفرج همج

----------


## uaelrose

لا تصدقينه
يعني هو ما يعرف انها اختج ، كيف قدر يخونج مع اختج
و اختج اتبري منها و خبري امج و ابوج عليها و رواويهم المسجات من رقمهاو هم بيأدبونها
و ريلج محتاج محاضرات دينية و ريال متدين يكلمه لأنه اللي سواه وايد صعب
يعني ما حصل غير اختج ، على طول المفروض لو يحبج ، غير رقمة و مسح مسجاتها و اتصل عليها و شتمها

----------


## زهور الشوق..

مرحبا إختيه ..

نصيحة خذيها مني .. إستعيني بربج دائما قبل ما تستعينين بالبشر 
لإن هو القادر على كل شي فإن قال كن سيكون .. وفعلا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
ويا عسى ربي يفرج همج ويسخر ريلج لج ويهديه ويهدي خويتج للصلاح والتوبة النصوحة اللهم آمين ..

(((إستعيني بربج دائما وأبدا)))..

----------


## فن القفطان

الله يعينج و يصبرج

----------


## أعشق وصوفك

ألله يغربلها من اخت 
والله لو بدالج اسير ادمر بيتها شرا ما بغت ادمر بيتي 
شو ريلها مب سادنها مسودة الوييييه

----------


## Mooon14

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الناس ماعاد فيهم خير ابد 
مسلسل زوارة خميس ماكذبوا 
الله يريح قلبك اختي ويهدي زوجك
ويصلح اختك
ويرده لك 
ويهدي شباب المسلمين وبناتهم

----------


## Mall.08

استغفر الله العظيم
لا حول لا قوة إلا بالله 

ما اقدر اقول شي ..

----------


## ام سيف™

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## om dana2012

شووووووووووووو هاه والله الدنيا اخر زنم
والله بطني صار يمغصني من اللي قريته
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
اسمعي حبيبتي خذي التلفون وروحي حق امك بالاول وفرجيها لانه اللي تساويه اختك حرام واللي عندها ما عن غيرها
وريلك الله يهديه ويردلك ردا طيبا
بس الحق عاختك اختي والسموحة

----------


## *نيويورك*

استغفر الله رب العظيم
كلمي اختج بالطيب تبتعد عن حياتكم .. وان ما يازت هدديها .. عاد ريل اختها عاد استغفر الله شو صرنا .. الله يصلح لج الحال

----------


## سيدة الوروود

استغفر الله

الله ياخذ حقج منها  :Frown:

----------


## تعبني غلاك

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> الله يعينج اختي الغالية

----------


## عزة نفس

لازم تواجهين اختج وتخوفيها من الله .. تبيع اختها عشان واحد شو هالعقل 

وريلج يبيله رصصصصصصصصصص من الخاطر .. بس شكله يحبج وكان حاس باغلط اللي يسويه وانتي بروحج قلتي حسيتيه مرتبك وشي فيه 

لازم يعرف انه لازم تكون عنده شخصية ومب اي وحده تيره يروح وراها .. الله يخليكم لبعض ويبعد عنكم العذال

----------


## ام اغلى ناسي

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
اقرب لج عقرب لك
استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## مثلي قليل

أختج يبالها أدب الصراحه سميحيلي على ها الكلام 
المفروض ماتسكرين الموضوع وتسامحين حتى يوم واجهتيها قالتلج انتي مينونه !! عيل ألي قاعده أتسويه أهي وي ريلج شو ؟؟؟ عين العقل ؟؟
أقول لازم أختج تاخذ قرصه على هالموقف من أخوج من أبوج من أمج المهم لازم مايمير الموضوع بهذه السهوله لكن لايوصل عند ريلها عشان ماتلومين فيها ولو أنا كنتا بماكانج مابتلوم الصراحه

----------


## روح الورد21

هم مب صغار علشان يسون هالسوالف الله يهديهم لازم تواجهين اختج ويه بويه و تذكرينها ان الله سبحانة و تعالي بيعاقبعا على اللى تسوية و اذا ما فاد خبري اهلج عليها يادبونها و ريلج بعد لازم يتعلم درس ما ينساه طول عمره

----------


## عروسة2011

الله المستعان

----------


## رعيله

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم الله يرد كيدها في نحرها خلي شخصيتج قوية ورمسيها خلها تحس انها رخيصة وا1ا ما اصطلبت وقالتلج ليش جيه سوت قوليلها المسجات عندج وهدديها ان تراوين ريلها وريلج قوليله ان عندكم عيال قوليله تخيل عيالك يعرفون ان ابوهم جيه وقوليله لو هله يشوفون مسجاته صوريله الوضع كيف بيكون عسب يستصغر عمره

----------


## Ms.Maitha

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ...

----------


## حمام راعبي

والله صدمة قوية ،، الله يعينج ويصبرج 


الله يهدي ختج وزوجك ،،الله ينصرج على من ظلمج ،، آمين 

قلبي عورني عليج  :Frown: 

تحياتي  :Smile:

----------


## فديتني نونو

اعوذ بالله اعوذ بالله اعوذ بالله منكر منكر لا اله الا الله لا اله الا الله لا اله الا الله الله اكبر الله اكبر حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ياللله

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الله يكون في عونج ويسهل اموورج يااارب

----------


## شجون العنا

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الله يهدي اختج وريلج ويصبرج ان شاء الله 
فعلا انتي في موقف ما تنحسدين عليه

----------


## Nunnok

العله مب ف ريلج العله ف اختج لازم ما تسكتين عنها 
ابد هالسالفه صارت جدامي لمرت اخوي و نصيحتي لج 
اتصرفي خبري اي حد له سلطه حتى لو اضطريتي تخبرين 
ريلها اهم شي ما تسكتين لانه من كلامج اختج متمرده 
و ما تسوي لج اعتبار لانها قالت عنج مينونه

----------


## ريـــــــم

لا حول الله ولا قوة إلا بالله ...

موقف جداً صعب والله ..

الله يعينج ويصبرج إختي ...

الله يهدي إختج وريلج إن شاء الله ..

----------


## ميـــاسة

لا اله الا الله 

اختج ياربي آخر زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااان

----------


## beloved one

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...
اختي لازم تشوفين حل مع ا ختج

----------


## المحتاجه

أختي البنات ماقصروا بس والله قهر وصدقيني حافظي على ريلج وزواجج هي أكيد شايفه في ريلج شي ناقصها في حياتها وماحصلت غير ريل أختها الله ياخذ حقج منها

----------


## بسمه الحياه



----------


## قلبـي رهيـف

حسبي الله عليييهم !!
أأأخ وقسم بالله قويه
يالسه اقرا موضوعج وميته قهر
عاد تخيلت اختي تسويها > بسم الله علينا ههه الله يبعد هالشي عن الجميييع
والله كنت بفظحها عند ريلها ،، دامنها مب مهتمه ف ريلها ولا ف عيالها انا شحقه أهتــم !!!!!

شي غريب والله .. الله يعيييينج ويصبرج حبيبتي

بس فكري بطرييققققه تصلح الوضع قبل لا تتجهين للعنف سيده ههه

والله يصلح ريلج واختج ويهديهم يارب

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## تسال الروح

حراااااااااااااام عليها والله : ( 

سبحان الله يالدنيا .. 

سامحيه عسى الله يهديه ويعتدل وزين منه ان اعترف بغلطته يمكن يتغير .. 

الله يريح لج بالج وايسر لج امورج فديتج

----------


## Asooma

يعني اذا اختج بغته هو كيف يرمسها؟

احس شي مب طبيعي الي صار وياج

الله يكون في عونج

----------


## newmama

لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله

----------


## بيبي الشقية

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## الفدعانية

حسبي الله عليها من اخت

----------


## قهوه يمنيه

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شياطين الانس وشياطين الجن 
اسمحيلي اختي اختك من 
المهم هالموضوع ماينسكت عليه خبري اهلك ضروري يكونو معاكي بالصورة 
خلو الموضوع داخل البيت ولايطلع برا يعني العقاب لها بيكون من البيت موشرط زوجك ولا حتى زوجها يدرو بالسالفة 
عشان تقفلي الموضوع بينك وبينه وتستمرو بزواجكم اهم شي اختك تعرف قدر نفسها واهلك يعرفوها على حقيقتها ومعرفة اهلك بالموضوع يمكن يصلح حالها ويوقفها عند حدها لجل ماتحاول تخرب بيت اي حد فعائلتكم 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## الحياة

ماتخيل

مستحيل اقدر اتقبل زوجي واختي مره ثانيه مستحيل

----------


## laila226

لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .
لو مب معرسة وصغيرة بنقول طآيشة
بس معرسة و عندهآ عيآل بعد ماشالله ؟

آلله يهديهآ ويستر عليهآ وآختي لاتفضحينهآ ولآ شي
لآنهآ آختج و سمعتهآ من سمعتج ^^

بس يلسي ويآهآ بآلزين و قوليلهآ تبتعد عن ريلج ،
وآذآ مآطآعت خبري آمج ولآ آبوج بس لآتقربين صوب ريلهآ مهمآ يصير
عشآن بيتهآ مآينهدم وعيآله يتشتتون ^^"

----------


## ҭṩᾧᾄ Зẏὄὄᾗẏ

استغفر الله العظيم 

اختي استهدي بالله 

حااولي تفهميين الموضووع من الطرفيين 
ولا تاخذيين بخاطرج من اي احد فيهم 

ووو ريلج خلييه يعق الفوون يداامج ولا انتي اخذييه وتأكدي ان الفون اللي عندده مافيه رقم اي وحده 
استغفري ربج واقري قرآآن - ولاتفكريين بالطلاااق - لانج اذا تطلقتي طبعا الكل بيعرف و بيعرفوون السبب ومع اشااعااات طبعا - فخيليها بينج وبين اختج وريلج واختج اذا ما احترمت نفسها وتمت تكاابر ومن هذي السواالف خبري حد من اهلج عسب يوقفها عند حدها إلى ريها عسب ماتصيير مشااكل لاتنسين عياالها اذا صاار اي شي اليهاال مالهم ذنب 
والسمووحه اذا غلط بشي 

وتحيااتي

----------


## عسوله قلبه

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل .. 
الله يعينج ياااارب

----------


## بنت المعالــي

الله يكون فعونج حبيبتي .. ومن الاخت عاد؟ الله المستعان

النفس الدنيه مايردها شي ولا تعوف عن حاجه وكل شي مباح والعياذ بالله

الريال وخاصه اللي يستسهل الخيانه ونفسه ضعيفه يتقبل كل أنواع الإغراء وماتفرق عنده اخت الحرمه وإلا أمها حتى لكن الشرهه على الحرمه اللي ماحرمت صفة الريال هذا وشو كونه بالنسبة لها إن كان ريل اخت وإلا ريل صديقة وإلا شو ماكان ومااحترمت نفسها والإسم اللي مرتبطه فيه...الله يفرج عليج يالغاليه ويهديلج ريلج ويسخره لج يارب

----------


## نبض الشارقة

الله المستعان 
ما اعرف شو اقولج بس فوضي امرج لله وتحسبي الله فيهم

----------


## ورود مجففه

والله عيييب عليه

----------


## MIROTA

قوية عين تقول عنج انتي المينونه وتسكر التلفون بويهج!!
لا هذي بايعتنها وما همها شي..بس بقولج شي اذا زوجج ابدى الاسف والندم 
اقبلي منه ..مهما كان جرحج معناة دموعه انه يحبج وشاريج
ادري صعب وفيج الم من اللي سواه هو وياها بس لحظة ضعف
نزوة وراحت لحالها ..واختج طبيها ولا تتواصلين وياها بالوقت الحالي
والله يبرد نارج وتهدى نفسيتج ويهدي سركم انتوا الاثنين..امين

----------


## Ro7 AlRo7

> حسبي الله ع الظالمة 
> اقرب لك عقرب لك 
> هاي مب اخت اللي تسندين فيها الظهر هاي عقربة خوانة 
> الله ياخذ حقج منها 
> و ظلم ذوي القربى اشد ع النفس من وقع الحسام المهند





ماااالت عليها والله ينتقم منها يارب

----------


## [email protected]@[email protected]

لآحول ولآ قوة آلآ بآلله . .
لو مب معرسة وصغيرة بنقول طآيشة
بس معرسة و عندهآ عيآل بعد ماشالله<

----------


## أونه!

حسبي الله عليهم
حسبي الله على كل خاين وخاينه فجهنم يارب!

----------


## ام حبايبي

اعوذ بالله الله لا يبلانا وسترنا دنيا واخره

علمي اهلك بلاهم خلهم يكسروا راسها بكره تجيب مصيبه اكبر

----------


## حياة القلوب

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله حاولي تقعدي معها بالعقل مو بالصراخ تتفاهمي معها شو هاي موشغله اجتماعيه هاد دين وخيانه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تخون زوجها ومع مين زوج اختها لازم تفهمي منها مو بالصراخ ما بيجيب نتيجه وزوجك الله يهديه ليش يفتحلها مجال للكلام وخط ثاني ومادري شو اختي الدين ثم الدين ثم الدين ان ذهبت اخلاقهم ذهبو
شجعيه يلصي شجعيه يقرا قران احكي معه خاطبي ضميره هاد انسان بيتغير مو حيوان والله يهديه

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

الله يعينج والله عورني قلبي ... ربي يبرد على قلبج ويصبرج ولا تحاتين الغاليه لج رب فوق بياخذ حقج من هاللي ما يخافون ربهم ... ولا يستاهلون دمعه من عيونج ... 

كرري دوم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ...ومن كان الله حسبه فكفى .

----------


## مغرورة الجمال

الله يهديهم ><

----------


## امونه ^^

آختج ما عنهاآ احسسساآس 
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ,, الله يهديهم بس

زين يمكن هي كاآانت تتحرش به وهو ما كان يرد عليهاآ
لاتظلمينه و تصرفي بعقلاآنية شوية

----------


## أناستازيا

اختي ...

اسمعي اذا اختج زودتها علمي ريلها والله شو هذا استغفر الله حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل مب لهدرجه زمن وسخ والله ...

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

المفروض ماتسامحينه هاااااااا اكبر غلط سويتيه المفروض تروحين بيت اهلج .. وتخلينه يتراجاااااج وتخوفين اختج بالادله .. 
مستحيل انتي كيف سامحتيه >< 
لازم يتادب انتي بينتي له نقطة ضعفج وبيرد يعدها ..

----------


## ام حلا 1

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الله يعينج اختي الغالية

----------


## .Um Hamad

كان الله في عونكِ

ابحثي عما جذب زوجكِ في اختكش هداها الله 

وحاولي ان تمثليه

ان احس بغلطته وطلب السماح ... سامحيه بشروط ترينها مناسبه 

فالانسان معرض للزلات طالما الوازع الديني في تدهور

ورددي دائماً...

اللهم اجعلني قرة عين لزوجي واجعل زوجي قرة عين لي




يغلق

----------

